# Imported Brands shirts in the Philippines



## JAMESPATRICK311 (Nov 3, 2012)

San po ba nakakabili ng wholesale price ng imported brands na plain roundneck shirts sa Juan Luna??? Gildan po alam ko pero meron pa po ba iba sa Philippines? Thanks ng madami.. Lifeline po gamit ko kasi.. gusto ko sana gamitin ung gamit ng watawat clothing or daily grind clothing..


----------

